# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  CAV6 (S-AV6)

## mastoras

Ψάχνω σχέδιο με το CAV6 για Linear FM

----------


## gRooV

Μπορείς Γιώργο να γίνεις λίγο περισσότερο συγκεκριμένος; Τι είναι το CAV6? Έκανα μία πρόχειρη αναζήτηση και δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με συστήματα εκπομπής.

----------


## mastoras

Ειναι ενα υβριδικο ολοκληρωμενο το οποιο βγαζει γυρω στα 20-25watt. Θελω να φιαξω ενα σταθερο μηχανημα περιπου στα 20 βατ αλλα εχω να ασχωληθω πολα χρονια με τους πομπους απο την εποχη που πρωτοεμφανηστηκαν οι 6146 και στα fm υπηρχαν 10 ερασιτεχνες και αντι για pll παλεβαμε με τις βαρικαπ

----------


## sv9cvk

μηπως λες το υβριδικο της TOSHIBA το S-AV6???

----------


## jimk

γιατι βγενει fm αυτο?

----------


## sv9cvk

Οχι βεβαια αυτο βγαινει 154-162 αλλα επειδη μοιαζει λιγο με το CAV6 γιαυτο ρωτησα.

----------


## mastoras

Ναι εχεις δικιο ειναι το SAV6 θελω το σχεδιο του νομιζω οτι εχει 4 ακροδεκτες αν δεν κανω λαθος επισεις αν υπαρχει καποιο υβριδικο να βγαινει στα fm περίπου στα 20-25 watt

----------


## sv9cvk

Αυτο βεβαια βγαινει στα Marine δεν ειναι για τα FM αλλα θα σου στειλω τα στοιχεια του αν τα θες

----------


## jimk

για fm υπαρχει τιποτα ξερεις?μου φαινεται οτι κατι υπαρχει

----------


## moutoulos

Yπήρχε το καταπληκτικό BGY33 της PHILIPS !!!!.

----------


## jimk

δεν εχει καταργηθει αυτο???? αν οχι τιμη?

----------


## jimk

παιδες το S-AV6 καποιος μου ειπε οτι βγενει στα FM αντικατασταση το bgy33 εινε φτιαγμενο για vhf αλα βγενει και φμ και για για ακριβια μου το ειπε ο ραδιο741 απλος βγαζει ποιο λιγα watt  με κατι πικνοτακια στιν εισοδο και εξοδο. τορα ποσα watt den μου ειπε....

----------


## sv9cvk

jimk εχεις δικιο το S-AV6 το ειδα πριν λιγες ημερες σε ενα πομπο FM 300Watt που μου φερανε με καμενο το MRF151G και για οδηγηση ειχε το S-AV6 και απο οτι ειδα εβγαζε 20 Watt ανετα.
Θα πεσει το σχετικο κοπιαρισμα και οποιος ενδιαφερεται εδω ειμαστε
Χρηστος

----------


## panoslive

Παιδεια βρήκα το dataBook του Module που λετε παραθετω και ενα σχεδιο δεν ξερω αν μπορει να βγεί στα Fm. Εαν μπορεις να κοπιαρεις το σχεδιο φιλε *sv9cvk* σε παρακάλώ θα με υποχρεωσεις πολύ

----------


## moutoulos

Yπαρχει και το S-AV17 που το PDF λεει οτι βγαινει στα FM

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...BA/S-AV17.html

----------


## jimk

το ειδα δεν βγενει fm θεωριτικα,ειναι για fm διαμορφωση στα vhf 144-148

----------


## sv9cvk

jimk εχεις δικιο ,το FM που λεει ειναι για την διαμορφωση συχνοτητας στους 144-148 MHZ, αλλα δεν αποκλειω να βγαινει και αυτο στους 88 -108 ΗΖ το S-AV6 ομως βγαινει σιγουρα.

----------


## jimk

panoslive   παιξε λιγο με τους πυκνωτες στην εισοδο και εξοδο μπορει να σηκωσει παραπανω watt και βαλε πυκνοτες στην εισοδο σε σειρα και στην εξοδο δοκιμασε το και πες μας.

----------


## panoslive

Παιδεια ξεχαστε το Module S-AV6 δεν βγαζει πάνω απο 9 watt εγω δεν καταφερα να κανω τιποτα, μολις του εβαλα ταση 15 volt  το module  "παρεδωσε το πευμα" εαν εχει καποιος φιλος καποια ιδεα ας την πει.
Καποιοι φιλοι λενε οτι βγαζει 20 και 30 watt δεν ξερω γιατι μπλοφαρουν και λενε οτι βγαζει τόσα γιατι δεν παραθετουν το σχεδιο. Τελικα δεν εχω καταλαβει το forum ειναι για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον ή απλά να λεμε μια κουβεντα για να πιασουμε πελατη. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη των διαχειρηστων του Forum πάνω στην ερωτηση μου????

----------


## karion

Για το BGY33 κοίτα εδώ.Λένε ότι βγάζει 20Watt.
http://www.pulsarfm.nl/bgy33.htm

----------


## moutoulos

> Καποιοι φιλοι λενε οτι βγαζει 20 και 30 watt δεν ξερω γιατι μπλοφαρουν και λενε οτι βγαζει τόσα γιατι δεν παραθετουν το σχεδιο. Τελικα δεν εχω καταλαβει το forum ειναι για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον ή απλά να λεμε μια κουβεντα για να πιασουμε πελατη. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη των διαχειρηστων του Forum πάνω στην ερωτηση μου????




Παραθέτωντας  "μερικό" datasheet βλέπουμε ότι και ο κατασκευαστής  δίνει 20-30W   :Confused:  .  Ανάλογα βέβαια τάση,  ισχύ εισόδου κτλ...
Άρα πρίν να βγείς στην "επίθεση" καλό και σκόπιμο θα ήταν να το ψάξεις λίγο το θέμα, ξεκινώντας απο τα απλά...δηλαδή το  datasheet  του   :Exclamation:  
Το forum (το συγκεκριμένο τουλάχιστον) έχει βοηθήσει και βοηθάει πάρα πολύ,  έχουν γινει πολλά ποστ,  και ατέλειωτες ώρες με επίλυση προβλημάτων.
Τώρα αν εσύ δεν έκανες  (λέμε τώρα) κάποιες σωστές κινήσεις προκειμένου να πετυχεις τα μέγιστα  :frown:   .       Ενδέχεται να είχες ήδη κάψει το στάδιο εξόδου, 
από τα δυο που έχει εσωτερικά, οπότε κατα κάποιο τρόπο είναι λογικό να μην σου έβγαζε πάνω απο 7,8,9 W.  Βέβαια δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο για FM, αλλά 18 W 
έπρεπε να "πάρεις.
Πάντως το καλύτερο για "τέτοια" ήταν το *BGY33*  :OK:  της PHILIPS.......τώρα έχει γίνει συλλεκτικό....μέχρι και 120 ευρω πουλιέται  :Shocked:  

Να αναφέρω οτι το συγκεκριμένο δεν το έχω κατασκευάσει, αλλά το έχω δεί να βγάζει 20W.


ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΠΡΟΑΙΡΕΤΟΣ

----------


## moutoulos

> Για το BGY33 κοίτα εδώ.Λένε ότι βγάζει 20Watt.
> http://www.pulsarfm.nl/bgy33.htm




Όντως βγάζει,  είχα  φτιάξει αρκετά,  πολύ παλιά ....που υπήρχαν  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## electron

> Καποιοι φιλοι λενε οτι βγαζει 20 και 30 watt δεν ξερω γιατι μπλοφαρουν και λενε οτι βγαζει τόσα γιατι δεν παραθετουν το σχεδιο. Τελικα δεν εχω καταλαβει το forum ειναι για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον ή απλά να λεμε μια κουβεντα για να πιασουμε πελατη. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη των διαχειρηστων του Forum πάνω στην ερωτηση μου????



Panoslive δεν νομίζω ότι σε αυτό το forum έχει κάποιος την πρόθεση να εξαπατήσει τον άλλο.Τώρα αν νομίζεις ότι μερικοί προσπαθούν να πιάσουν πελάτη όπως λες,κοίταξε σε παρακαλώ αυτό το θέμα http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...hp?p=5838#5838 και πες πως βλέπεις την τελευταία απάντηση σου σ'αυτό.Δεν κρίνω κάποιον που θέλει να πουλήσει-προωθήσει την κατασκευή του,εξάλλου υπάρχει και ειδική ενότητα στο forum.Όμως ας προσέχουμε λίγο τα λόγια μας,γιατί κάποιες φορές γίνονται κριτές μας.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Παιδιά αν θέλετε να σας σείλω φωτογραφίες του τελειωμένου μηχανήματος με S-AV6 και με γέφυρα και φορτιο BIRD να βγαζει 30,5 Watt στην έξοδο. Δεν θέλω ούτε να βγάλω πελάτες ούτε έχω κανένα κέρδος για να πω ψέματα. Απλώς το συγκεκριμένο υβρίδιο για να βγάλει 30 Watt στην έξοδο θέλει 2 πυκνωτές στην είσοδο και στη έξοδο. Αν θυμάμαι καλ'α στην είσοδο είναι 56pf . Θα κοιτάξω αύριο και θα σας πω.

----------


## panoslive

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panoslive
> 
> Καποιοι φιλοι λενε οτι βγαζει 20 και 30 watt δεν ξερω γιατι μπλοφαρουν και λενε οτι βγαζει τόσα γιατι δεν παραθετουν το σχεδιο. Τελικα δεν εχω καταλαβει το forum ειναι για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον ή απλά να λεμε μια κουβεντα για να πιασουμε πελατη. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη των διαχειρηστων του Forum πάνω στην ερωτηση μου????
> 
> 
> 
> Panoslive δεν νομίζω ότι σε αυτό το forum έχει κάποιος την πρόθεση να εξαπατήσει τον άλλο.Τώρα αν νομίζεις ότι μερικοί προσπαθούν να πιάσουν πελάτη όπως λες,κοίταξε σε παρακαλώ αυτό το θέμα http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...hp?p=5838#5838 και πες πως βλέπεις την τελευταία απάντηση σου σ'αυτό.Δεν κρίνω κάποιον που θέλει να πουλήσει-προωθήσει την κατασκευή του,εξάλλου υπάρχει και ειδική ενότητα στο forum.Όμως ας προσέχουμε λίγο τα λόγια μας,γιατί κάποιες φορές γίνονται κριτές μας.



Φιλε electron δεκτή η παρατηρηση σου αλλα για το συγκεκριμενο post μου ειναι σε λαθος θεση γιατη δεν ειχα ψαξει καλα το site για την ενοτητα που βαζεις τις Αγγελιες. Εχω φτιαξει 2 πλακετες pll και επειδη δεν τις χρησιμοποιησα ειπα να τις πουλησω για να μη τις πεταξω και ετσι ξεκινησα δεν ειχα σκοπο να φαω την δουλεια του CDM Δεληγιαννη.Ειπα απλος μια διαπιστωση συγνωμη εαν εθιξα καποιους και εγω οταν μου ζητηθηκε εδωσα πληροφοριες για καποια κατασκευή. Ηθελα να φτιαξω ενα μηχανημα (Exciter) για ενα φιλο που εχει επαγγελματικο σταθμό και θελει να βαλει ενα αναμεταδωτη στην περιοχη μου με λιγα watt για να κανουμε ακροασει μια παρεα απο παλιους ερασυτεχνες αυτο και μονο.

----------


## AKIS

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panoslive
> 
> Καποιοι φιλοι λενε οτι βγαζει 20 και 30 watt δεν ξερω γιατι μπλοφαρουν και λενε οτι βγαζει τόσα γιατι δεν παραθετουν το σχεδιο. Τελικα δεν εχω καταλαβει το forum ειναι για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλον ή απλά να λεμε μια κουβεντα για να πιασουμε πελατη. Θα ήθελα την γνώμη των διαχειρηστων του Forum πάνω στην ερωτηση μου????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Παραθέτωντας  "μερικό" datasheet βλέπουμε ότι και ο κατασκευαστής  δίνει 20-30W   .  Ανάλογα βέβαια τάση,  ισχύ εισόδου κτλ...
> Άρα πρίν να βγείς στην "επίθεση" καλό και σκόπιμο θα ήταν να το ψάξεις λίγο το θέμα, ξεκινώντας απο τα απλά...δηλαδή το  datasheet  του   
> ...




Όλο το σχέδιο της κατασκευής είναι αυτό στο data sheet??Το s-av6 το βρισκουμε στην Ελλαδα?

----------


## AKIS

> Παιδιά αν θέλετε να σας σείλω φωτογραφίες του τελειωμένου μηχανήματος με S-AV6 και με γέφυρα και φορτιο BIRD να βγαζει 30,5 Watt στην έξοδο. Δεν θέλω ούτε να βγάλω πελάτες ούτε έχω κανένα κέρδος για να πω ψέματα. Απλώς το συγκεκριμένο υβρίδιο για να βγάλει 30 Watt στην έξοδο θέλει 2 πυκνωτές στην είσοδο και στη έξοδο. Αν θυμάμαι καλ'α στην είσοδο είναι 56pf . Θα κοιτάξω αύριο και θα σας πω.



Στειλε αν μπορεις καμια φωτο να παρουμε καμια ιδεα!

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

ΟΚ ! ( To S-AV6 μπορεί να το βρει κανείς στην Ελληνική μικροκυματική, Radio741...)

----------


## AKIS

περιπου καμια τιμη?μια φωτο φιλε

----------


## moutoulos

> ΟΚ ! ( To S-AV6 μπορεί να το βρει κανείς στην Ελληνική μικροκυματική, Radio741...)




...στήν τιμή των 48ε (με Φ.Π.Α).

----------


## panoslive

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από picburner1
> 
> ΟΚ ! ( To S-AV6 μπορεί να το βρει κανείς στην Ελληνική μικροκυματική, Radio741...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...στήν τιμή των 48ε (με Φ.Π.Α).




Επισης  υπαρχει στο Ραδιο 741 θεσσαλονικη και εχει 49 Ευρω με ΦΠΑ

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από picburner1
> 
> ΟΚ ! ( To S-AV6 μπορεί να το βρει κανείς στην Ελληνική μικροκυματική, Radio741...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...στήν τιμή των 48ε (με Φ.Π.Α).



29.5 ε (+ΦΠΑ)

----------


## moutoulos

> 29.5 ε (+ΦΠΑ)




Απο ... ???

----------


## AKIS

Καποιος που να το εφτιαξε θα παρακαλουσα να βαλει μια φωτογραφια

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από picburner1
> 
> 29.5 ε (+ΦΠΑ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Απο ... ???



Ελληνική μικροκυματική

----------


## hipro5

> Παιδιά αν θέλετε να σας σείλω φωτογραφίες του τελειωμένου μηχανήματος με S-AV6 και με γέφυρα και φορτιο BIRD να βγαζει 30,5 Watt στην έξοδο. Δεν θέλω ούτε να βγάλω πελάτες ούτε έχω κανένα κέρδος για να πω ψέματα. Απλώς το συγκεκριμένο υβρίδιο για να βγάλει 30 Watt στην έξοδο θέλει 2 πυκνωτές στην είσοδο και στη έξοδο. Αν θυμάμαι καλ'α στην είσοδο είναι 56pf . Θα κοιτάξω αύριο και θα σας πω.



*ΑΝ δε σου είναι δύσκολο, ανέβασε και ένα AVI ή οτιδήποτε βιντεάκι που να δείχνεις αυξομειώνοντας την τάση του σε κάποιο spectrum analyzer πως συμπεριφέρεται......ας πούμε σε μία συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα.....Μην το μπλέξουμε πολύ το θέμα......*  :Wink:

----------


## ^Active^

Τελικα ρε παιδια τι θελει αυτο το υβριδικο για να παιξει εντος των 88-108;;
Πιους πυκνωτες βαλατε; Να μπουμε στον κοπο να το δοκιμασουμε;;

----------


## hipro5

*Για να παίξει αυτό το module σωστά, μην το περιμένεις........Για να παίξει όμως, παίζει και βγάζει περίπου μέχρι και 35Watts ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα.....*

----------


## ^Active^

Υπαρχει κανενα τυπωμενο και κανενα κυκλωματακι για να πειραματιστουμε???

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Υστερα με δοκιμή με spectrum δεν ειχα και τα καλυτερα αποτελέσματα!  :frown:  Το υβρίδιο σκορπάει λίγο, εκτος αν μπει φίλτρο στη έξοδο. Θα προσπαθήσω αν ανεβλασω σχέδιο και photos αν και είμαι λιγο απασχολημένος με τις εξετάσεις!

----------


## PiCBuRn3r



----------


## panoslive

Φιλε picburner1 μπορεις να βαλεις καμια φωτο και σχεδιο με το S-AV6 εχω φαει το κοσμο να βρω ενα κυκλωμα μπορεις σε παρακαλω?????????????????????

----------


## nitako

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το pll του cdm και να του βάλω μετά το S-AV6 θα παίξει πως το βλέπετε?

----------


## billsat

tv linear 3w me in 5mw apo to ch 60 -69 ,me to ivridio mhw 803-2. sto 1 podaraki bazoume 1 keramiko 10 pf kai episis sto 1 podaraki tou rixnoume kai tasi meso mias antistasis 47k1w sto 234.rixnoume stateropimeni tasi9v kai kateytian exodo apo to 5 podaraki,prosoxi stn isodo min dosoume pano apo 5mw,sto sxedio lei 1mw,h motorola stn praxi tou erixa 5 ke st ch65 pira 2,5w stn bert,me poli kali ikona,prosoxi omos to plltv pou ta valete na exi kali ikona,prota to dokimasa me ena pll tis mistral20 mw me exastenisti sti exodo fisika ala eixai poli psarokokalo i ikona ,meta evala ena tis leban ke pira poli kali ikona auti ti stigmi to douleuo sena vouno tis messinias st kanali 65

----------

